# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Joys of buying and renovating in Randwick, NSW

## simond12

Hi all
I wanted to get some feedback about a situation my wife and I have found ourselves in for the past 8 months. Back in May 2010 we bought an old 1910 semi in Randwick in a Heritage area. Beautiful little quiet street in an area that is considered to be "very nice", just across from Centennial Park.
We had a tenant in there and asked them if they could vacate the premises by August/September as we wanted to start our renos and move in. Essentially because the block is long and narrow, we needed to add a second storey with just a bedroom, bathroom and WI robe. We contacted an architect who has worked with Randwick Council for nearly 20 years, and started putting together ideas. We wanted a very simple reno, and because of our close proximity to our neighbours, we were aware of their needs.
To the east side, the property we are attached to has already been renovated and have gone up one floor. To our west, the house is still an original bought back in the 1940's. 
Our plans went into Council, but not before I showed them to both our neighbours. Much praise for them and lots of congratulations. Until the DA went in!!
We were contacted by Council and told us they had received 6 objections, including the same people who had sold us the house in the first place!! They happen to live 3 doors down. 
Although I kept in contact with Council over the months, I wasn't told anything. We were told that because our FSR was slightly over, it looked like we were going to a Council meeting. A week later we were told there was no need. Then for 3 months we heard nothing as the DA was still under "assessment'. We were then told a decision was going to be made by delegation, and that would occur once our Council officer returned from holidays. Unfortunately the person who was supposed to sign off on it, due to "lack of staff" forgot and by the time the officer got back they had received complaints from the neighbours. They told us they were now forced to go to a Council meeting, as a Councillor had called it up. We were told it would happen before Christmas. We were then told it would not happen before Xmas, and it would be February, either the 8th or the 22nd.  
We were told that the 8th was not the date and that the 22nd (tomorrow) would be. Well, needless to say, it's not tomorrow either. We have had to hire a Town Planner to help us fight all this, and have contacted all 15 Councillor telling them about our plight. On the Council website it shows that there is a 3 Councillor challenge, and from the 18th Feb it shows referred to Council. I have been told the Councillor who originally referred it to a meeting is now looking at withdrawing it, as we were asked to make some changes to the plan i.e. lowering the ceiling on the western side to 2.5mts and removing privacy screens from the pergola. 
We continue to wait in this saga, but please tell me this is not normal! 
Cheers
Simon

----------

